# Need to build up my substrate, advice please



## Rob P (5 Nov 2013)

When I initailly set my 80x35cm base dimension 125l tank up 2 months ago I used a 5L bag of JBL aquabasis and topped this with 12.5kg bag of a fairly coarse unipac sand. It is fairly level throughout as that suited the initial layout...



I'm going to remove background and rescape with mini landscape rock and would rather build up the existing substrate than take it all out. It will almost certainly look something like this (about settled on layout but ordered extra 10kg of rock so I can be sure/fill in )



So, i'm wanting a substrate that i can just layer up towards the rear to support the rock structure and go between the rocks. It may be that i top this off with really fine gravel and then try to create a graded effect of gravel coming down between the rocks. I wish to retain the sand at the front of the rocks. Oh, it has to be Corydorus friendly 

Can I do it this way and will it not cause me problems with deep substrate on top of other substrates?

Value wise, zooplus have tetraplant complete tubs (5.8kg) for about £12 which looks an option, seems to have reasonable reviews and looks appropriate to be topped with the gravel. And how far will 5.8kg go?!

Any advice/help/recommendations gladly received including alternative substrates (capped or uncapped)  

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Rob P (6 Nov 2013)

Anyone? I've had a look around and pulling towards Seachem Black Flourite Sand, but could do with some reassurance that putting this over what is already there won't cause problems!??


----------



## Alastair (6 Nov 2013)

Hi rob
If you go putting sand over gravel thats already in their it will end up below the gravel as its a smaller grain size. Not only this but youll not be able to keep the gradient from front to back with sand.  


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------

